# Resin Saver



## rizaydog (May 5, 2016)

I am looking for a place to buy a resin saver for the Majestic and Majestic Jr. pens.  I've seen them, but never a place to buy them.  Anyone know where I might find them?


----------



## mg_dreyer (May 5, 2016)

I use Fred at:

PTownSubbie aka Fred Wissen pen blanks and silicone casting molds - Chesapeake, Virginia

Very easy to use and order from.


----------



## rizaydog (May 5, 2016)

Thanks. That'll work just fine...


----------

